# 66 GTO Grilles



## 04bluGTO (Jun 4, 2009)

Does anybody make a 66 GTO Grille reproduction?


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

04bluGTO said:


> Does anybody make a 66 GTO Grille reproduction?



If you haven't tried already, try Original Parts Group, Ames, Parts Place, etc.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I beleive Performance years sells the grills, and is coming out with (if they didn't already) the outer trim pieces......Eric


----------



## 04bluGTO (Jun 4, 2009)

I've been looking at OPGI,Year one etc. Haven't seen the listing on the website. Doesn't mean they don't have it they might not list it electronically. I'll try Performance years, ames, and parts place next. Thanks Scott


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I'm looking at '66 grills in OPG's catalog as we speak. $349.95 It is a 2008 catalog, I doubt they dropped them tho. Price MAY have gone up a smidge....

Found them...

http://www.opgi.com/searchpart.asp?search=yes&catmainid=&KeyWord=g221358


----------



## 04bluGTO (Jun 4, 2009)

I don't get anything whe using that link The page comes up empty. I'll try it from work tomorrow. My internet connection, at home, is to slow most of the time to get a link to work. Disadvantage to living in the country.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I checked the link after I posted and it does go to the grills... Being out in the country? I know all about it.... :willy:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Yeah, I didn't get any products either...
It's so hard to get good help now days.


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

I have 3 original grilles for a 66. I can get pics if you want.


----------



## 04bluGTO (Jun 4, 2009)

Finally!!! Found the grille today. Don't know why I had the trouble yesterday. Thanks for the help


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Interesting. I was in the above link many times yesterday and now it wont work for me either, just get a header. Even typed in the part number G221358, wont work... What the heck......:willy:


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Rukee said:


> It's so hard to get good help now days.


----------

